# Pompeii in Sept `07



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

We plan to drive to Pompeii via eastern France, Switz, Milan etc and returning via the riviera to a campsite in Sth France for a few days, and wondered if anyone can suggest aire stopover points and campsites during the first two weeks in September. Is Camping Zeus near Pompeii ok?
Thanks
PS, Anyone care to join us?
Rex and Denise


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We were in Pompeii last September. Camping Zeus, Camping Pompeii and Camping Spartacus are right by the ruins. As campsites go they are the pits. Driving around Pompeii, Naples etc is rather like being in a Playstation game and does not resemble anything we are used to. Having said that the campsites are infinately better than freecamping round there, that must be for the very tough or the MHF imprisonned. We stayed a couple of weeks on a Sosta in Rome ( Planet Camper ) and one at Marina del Pisa. As you get into France on the Cote D Azur there are loads of decent Aires all found on campingcar-infos


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Pompeii Sept `07*

Come on you lot, why not join us?
We are on the 0200 P&O boat Sat 1st Sept, and driving through Reims to Basel, Milan and on to Naples. Have tried to book various sites next to the Pompeii ruins, with difficulty, so we will go on `spec`!
Hope the kids will be back at school!
Rex n Denise


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We would love to join you - it sounds like a great trip - unfortunately we can't as we are over at the beginning of October after depositing my youngest at uni in Aberdeen. 

Have a great time! 

Bernie's OH


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pompei September 2007*

 
Ciao, e benvenuti.
Don't try and wildcamp around the Bay of Naples or Pompei, there just isn't really anywhere suitable. The only merit of the three campsites you mention is they're being so conveniento to the excavations.
I suggest you come on to the Sorrento Peninsula, make that your base, and then use the excellent train service between Sorrento, Pompei, Ercolano, Naples to visit the archeological sites, towns, and museums.
The railway is the Circumvesuviana, trains are frequent (about every 20 mins at peak times) and won't cost you more than 3 Euros round trip.
Altho I don't have their details to hand, there are several camp sites you can research:
Camping Nube d'Argento, Sorrento
Camping Santa Fortunata, Sorrento
There are also other sites in Massalubrense, very picturesque, but not quite so handy for public transport.
A lot of campsites listed on
www.camping.it
A lot of aree (aires) on
www.turismotinerante.it
www.guidacamper.it
a good area di sosta for Roma, www.parkingleterrazze.it
enjoy your trip and your stay down here.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pompei September 2007*

 
Edit to previous post.
when searching on www.camping.it
you need to click on 'Campania' region ' Napoli' province.
You will then get all the sites in Pompei, plus all those on the Sorrento Peninsula : Meta, Piano di Sorrento, Sant'Agnello, Sorrento, and Massalubrense.
Those listed for Vico Equense are also in quite a nice spot, but quite an uphill trek to the Circumvesuviana station of 'Seiano', altho there is also a bus service from Seiano/Marina di Aequa to the Circumvesuviana station (and back again of course, altho on the return it's all downhill)
saluti,
eddied


----------

